# احتاج مساعدتكم في بودرة الغسيل



## mhamadmail (7 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخوتى الفاضل تحتاج مساعدتكم في وضع تركيبة مسحوق الغسيل الاوتاماتيك وكيفية الخلط
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يونيو 2014)

النصيحه المخلصه - اشتريه جمله ووزعه باسمك - حتى تضمن وتعرف آليات سوق المساحيق - اما الحصول على التركيبه ليست نهايه المطاف
فالمساحيق القياسيه تصل مكوناتها الى 30 مكون - وقد نختصرها من 10-12 مكون - منظف رئيسى ومنظف مساعد وميسر للمياه ومظهر ضوئى ومواد حافظه ومواد لحماية بدن الغساله ومواد منعمه للملابس - ومواد منحيه - ومواد تساعد على تفتيت البقع ومواد مغلظه ومواد لضبط البى اتش ومواد مطهره....الخ - لكن المشكله القادمه ان الخلط وحده لن يعطيك المسحوق الهش الخفيف المعروف وستكون الجدوى الاقتصاديه محبطه.
لعل بعد هذه المقدمه - تفكر مرتين.


----------



## ayman esmat (8 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف كيفية وضع اللون والعطر علي مسحوق الغسيل 
واجد مشكلة وهي ان كبريتات الصوديوم تكون مثل الرمل وتعطي ملمس مختلف عن ملمس المساحيق المشهورة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 يونيو 2014)

ان اردت اجابه على قدر السؤال - فهى كالتالى
ضع العطر قبل التعبئه مباشرة - والمسحوق غير هاش بسبب امكانيات التصنيع -
ان اردت التوسع فى الشرح - اذكر لى بلدكم وامكانيات المصنع لديك - الماكينات سواء حديثه او قديمه - محليه مستورده - خطوات التصنيع- التركيبه - الآداء للمنظف - نوعية الانتاج - هل فى طور التجارب ام انك منتج - مبتدئ او غير ذلك- واذا وجدت ان ذلك سيفشى اسرار العمل - خاطبنى على الميل .


----------



## عبير لبنان (13 يونيو 2014)

حياكم الله اخونا محمود ورحم الله محبيك


----------

